

Sunil Tripathi Update: Body found in waters off Rhode Island park - Zaheer
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-57581387-504083/sunil-tripathi-update-body-found-in-waters-off-rhode-island-park-idd-as-brown-university-student-official-says/

======
arjn
Awful, I feel really bad for his family. First he goes missing, then he's
suspected (by mob decision) of being a bomber/terrorist, and then they find
his body. What a nightmare.

------
girvo
Ugh. This makes me really sad. I originally believed the "reports" and even
reposted, but within a minute I slapped myself upside the head and deleted
that post. I'm glad I did... I would feel even worse if I hadn't. Of course, I
don't know whether the reddit witchunt has contributed to his death: he had
been missing for two weeks prior.

I don't feel anywhere near as terrible as his parents will however.

:(

